# YOUR ukc dogs



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Flex is ukc registered(getting adba reg) and I wanted to see other peoples ukc dogs. My other dog and most everyone I knows dogs are adba. Please post pics and peds of your dogs. Please only your dogs incase a breeding question comes up.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I only have one that is UKC registered all my others are ADBA so he will be ADBA once I get his UKC paperwork back.

PR' GrnLf's Louie II


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have 4 that are UKC reg. unfortunately they are all Am. bullies not APBT. I only have them because I had to use them to get my ABKC ones.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not a stickler for am bully vs apbt. My papers say pitbull that's what I call them. I also don't feel anyone has a right to argue against that regardless of bloodlines or "known facts" about lineage.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

everyone has the right to argue their viewpoints regardless of yours


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have UKC dogs but they are am bullys so would not count as a UKC style dog IMO.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> everyone has the right to argue their viewpoints regardless of yours


No1 said they didn't but when it comes to my animals I have the right to demand of other respect and to not call my dog a bully when they aren't. Sooooo where ur ukc dogs? since u had to chime in and all.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

lets keep it simple.. there is no breed of dog as the Pit Bull.. There are breeds of dogs that fall under "pit bull" .. As far as papers.. Well UKC wouldnt recognize your dog as an American Pit Bull Terrier unless it won twice when the APBT was the poster boy for the UKC. Function Term... 

Colby, Stratton, Armitage, Heinzl, .. I call em bulldogs cause thats what they are  




Once upon time it was important to have UKC dog; now ADBA or BDR is the only way to insure both legacy and work. Irony


I haven't had a UKC dog since 2002. She was all Hicks Yoda < bozo< loposay and colby mostly with some nebbletts in there..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well to be fair I know of some bullys registered with the ADBA as well, I think a registry is only so good, not any better then any other IMO. You do have to look at the bloodlines to tell what you have regardless of what the papers say you have. 
To the OP I have no idea what your dogs lines are so they could very well be APBT I wont argue with that. If you want I can post my UKC dogs but they are am bullys to be honest  MSk your dog is gorgeous and a good example IMO.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my dogs are not the point. my post was a general comment. and yes i have the right to express those too.
i read your orignal post before you edited it... nice save. distinction between APBT and bullys is not "in the eyes of the beholder". your personal classification of a dog does not supercede factual evidence.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Im pickin up Banshee from the April ADBA show in Vegas. She has UKC papers as well, although im not sure if she fits their standard.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> well to be fair I know of some bullys registered with the ADBA as well, I think a registry is only so good, not any better then any other IMO. You do have to look at the bloodlines to tell what you have regardless of what the papers say you have.
> To the OP I have no idea what your dogs lines are so they could very well be APBT I wont argue with that. If you want I can post my UKC dogs but they are am bullys to be honest  MSk your dog is gorgeous and a good example IMO.


Thanks! I had been eyeballing him for close to a year before I got him. Hoping to get a pretty quick UKC CH out of him. :roll:


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a UKC dog.

I don't think she's Ambully...I think of her as a pitter-staff...but who knows...


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Im pickin up Banshee from the April ADBA show in Vegas. She has UKC papers as well, although im not sure if she fits their standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She would do fine a UKC depends on the Judge some like her build some like a more classic bully build just depends on the area and judges.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

That's hilarious most whopper dogs are adba yet they're "known mixs" I've been on 3 "pitbull" forums and every one of them had 15 ppl who "knew sum1 who knew Eddington and knows his secrets" I've been told bouncer was a bm and that bouncer wasnt whoppers dad dick bruiser was, or that whopper wasn't chevys dad French mastiff was.

Everyone knows Eddington had game and big dog stock. They're plenty of to standard dogs without any of Eddingtons big dog in them. 

To be real any old "dogmen" was a crook. A liar, hustler, gambler, outlaw so u can't believe anything they say on paper or not. Unless u were there for every breeding of every dog in your dog peds u have no idea what u have point blank period. Idc who u know or what they told u. I've sat and looked family members, friends, and authority figures in the face and lied and anyone who says they haven't just lied to u. So with that said what's the difference in taking a none registered dog from the past and papering him under false lineage and the whopper or bully breedings?

Now that this thread has gone every route but seeing pics and peds of ukc DOGS can we maybe get back on that?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG! Touchy much!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry I didn't mean to start a crap storm. While I agree everybody has a right to their opinion that includes me as well. My opinion is these are falsely registered as APBT and are actually Am. Bullies. 2 of them are triple registered with UKC, ABKC, and ADBA although I'm not sure why.

Slayer









Buffy









Envy









Cash









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

MSK said:


> OMG! Touchy much!


my thoughts also. with all the finger pointing and talk about "demanding respect".... his signature line form joe rogan is hypocrisy quote of the year.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Naw its not hypocrisy at all. I'm laughing. This dnt bother me at all I just dnt see why forums can't ever just stay on track. All I wanted was to see some ukc registered dog regardless of what u "classify" them. I didn't anywhere say I wanted to just see apbt or bullys I wanted to see them all.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Naw its not hypocrisy at all. I'm laughing. This dnt bother me at all I just dnt see why forums can't ever just stay on track. All I wanted was to see some ukc registered dog regardless of what u "classify" them. I didn't anywhere say I wanted to just see apbt or bullys I wanted to see them all.


It went off track because of how you posted. This is a public forum where people have the right to challenge others opinions. You stated your opinion as if you have no care to regard how a dog is bred and what it actually is regardless of what it has been papered as. Like you mentioned with the Whopper dogs they are known mixes, but are papered as APBTs. Well they may be papered as that but you will not find a single person that is knowledgeable on these dogs calling them APBTs.

All of my current dogs are UKC/ADBA and I have several past dogs that were UKC as well. I had almost all them ready to post in this thread when Firefox crashed lol. I don't have time right now to get all the picture links off Photobucket again, but will post them up this evening.


----------



## sharpieblet (Dec 6, 2012)

OP chill out. i'm trying to enjoy the pics.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tysnky's Liquid Gold









Nevada Larums Rockin Revolver @ 6 months old.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh come on Aimee Lamee! You got better picks of Honey!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Just Tap Pits said:


> That's hilarious most whopper dogs are adba yet they're "known mixs" I've been on 3 "pitbull" forums and every one of them had 15 ppl who "knew sum1 who knew Eddington and knows his secrets" I've been told bouncer was a bm and that bouncer wasnt whoppers dad dick bruiser was, or that whopper wasn't chevys dad French mastiff was.
> 
> Everyone knows Eddington had game and big dog stock. They're plenty of to standard dogs without any of Eddingtons big dog in them.
> 
> ...


French mastiff is another byb term for DDB  like they say itallian mastiff :hammer:

I don't think anyone mentioned whopper here, at least I didn't..


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

American_Pit13 said:


> Oh come on Aimee Lamee! You got better picks of Honey!


But that one is new . lol. I'll go find another one.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's a variety package .

































I think this one is best though. lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> French mastiff is another byb term for DDB  like they say itallian mastiff :hammer:
> 
> I don't think anyone mentioned whopper here, at least I didn't..


Yeah I know what a French mastiff is. I also know what a bully, is how the am staff came into being, how razor edge came into being, the difference between a bully, xl, and American pitbull terrier. I'm not slow or new to this in anyway. I definitely dnt need anyone to try to tell me the difference. I can read peds and see well. I may not know a tremendous amount about game dogs but never claimed to. I'm pretty sure I made my threads as open as possible to every dog. I want to see them all. 
.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

No one here claimed you did or didn't know any of that. Most are clearing up their own beliefs or whatever so the REAL newbies know the difference. No one is forcing anyone to believe what anyone else believes but, the facts need to be laid out so others are not confused or misinterpret anything and can form their own opinions. Misinformation is one of the things that has lumped the term pitbull into a family of different breeds not just one breed.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yeah I know what a French mastiff is. I also _*know what a bully, is how the am staff came into being, how razor edge came into being*_, the difference between a bully, xl, and American pitbull terrier. I'm not slow or new to this in anyway. I definitely dnt need anyone to try to tell me the difference. I can read peds and see well. I may not know a tremendous amount about game dogs but never claimed to. I'm pretty sure I made my threads as open as possible to every dog. I want to see them all.
> .


Bully hass nothing to do with how the Amstaff or RE came to be since both where around before the bully was. Glad you "know" your stuff
You should at least be open to what other that may know have to tell you .

The reason get upset is because people will read your info and have all the wrong facts.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Here are my UKC/ADBA dogs. I won't dig up peds, but you can see them on my page.

Home - Gravity APBTs

Loki @ 9 years old


































Terra @ 5 years old. UKC and ADBA champion, among other things.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Y only UKC dog, He is also ADBA. Has a tiny bit of whopper way back in te ped.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rudy4747 said:


> Bully hass nothing to do with how the Amstaff or RE came to be since both where around before the bully was. Glad you "know" your stuff
> You should at least be open to what other that may know have to tell you .
> 
> The reason get upset is because people will read your info and have all the wrong facts.


I think he just mis typed a coma. I went to go on the same war path as you and then after reading it I think he meant it as this:



Just Tap Pits said:


> I also _*know what a bully is, how the am staff came into being, how razor edge came into being*_, the difference between a bully, xl, and American pitbull terrier.
> .


Which goes together better then:



Just Tap Pits said:


> I also _*know what a bully, is how the am staff came into being, how razor edge came into being*_, the difference between a bully, xl, and American pitbull terrier.
> .


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess that would make more since. Hell i can barley type much less guess what other are trying to say lol.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah I simply misplaced a coma. Running off a cell phone is even harder than a computer


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nothing compared to some of the junk I have posted. i should have been banned for never making since long ago... Any how only have one UKcC? ADBA dog and he is awesome. Got luck with him.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I <3 Dooney. Hopefully I'll get to see y'all sometime this year.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I <3 Dooney. Hopefully I'll get to see y'all sometime this year.


Nats!?!?!?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Maybe? We can hope.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't make me come and get you lol.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

this is my brock . ufc champion and uwp. only pic i had avail lol .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Photobucket keeps crashing my browser no matter where I am lol. This is the 5th! time I have tried to make this post. All my dogs are UKC/ADBA. I have other dogs that could show UKC however they are ADBA type. I don't keep my pedigrees online, but some have taken them and posted them, so what I find I will add...Well scratch that! Looks like Bully pedia did a good job of rounding up all my dogs now lmao.

Scorch- He is UKC reg and has earned his UWP title, but he is an Amstaff.
UWP NC-STYLE'S BRINGING THE HEAT CGC
*Ped*
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database









Dumae
*Ped*
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database









CH CARAGAN'S STEEL XIA LOOK-N CGC AKA Justice ...R.I.P
*Ped*
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [81818] :: CARAGAN'S STEEL XIA LOOK-N
I gives you dirty looks from behind Muh Momma









Stack-R.I.P UKC Major Ptd
*Ped*
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

















My litter almost 4 years ago from Stack and Dumae

Stack and Bumble Bee









Snoop Dogg









Faith









Obi Wan









Optimus Prime









Bumble Bee R.I.P









Lil Mom R.I.P









Kamakazi-Half sister of Dumae-R.I.P









Slim-R.I.P She was a UKC show line/Bully cross
*Ped*
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Photobucket keeps crashing my browser no matter where I am lol. This is the 5th! time I have tried to make this post. All my dogs are UKC/ADBA. I have other dogs that could show UKC however they are ADBA type. I don't keep my pedigrees online, but some have taken them and posted them, so what I find I will add...Well scratch that! Looks like Bully pedia did a good job of rounding up all my dogs now lmao.
> 
> Scorch- He is UKC reg and has earned his UWP title, but he is an Amstaff.
> UWP NC-STYLE'S BRINGING THE HEAT CGC
> ...


Lord have mercy you have some GORGEOUS dogs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lord have mercy you have some GORGEOUS dogs!


Thank you. All but 4 have passed on, but I use to really like UKC dogs. If it were not for the horrible UKC people that are in CA I would very likely compete UKC. But instead I travel to Socal or as of next month Las Vegas to show with people who I enjoy being around in the ADBA.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yeah I know what a French mastiff is. I also know what a bully, is how the am staff came into being, how razor edge came into being, the difference between a bully, xl, and American pitbull terrier. I'm not slow or new to this in anyway. I definitely dnt need anyone to try to tell me the difference. I can read peds and see well. I may not know a tremendous amount about game dogs but never claimed to. I'm pretty sure I made my threads as open as possible to every dog. I want to see them all.
> .


You also don't know what an American *Pit* Bull Terrier is if you lack in the Game Dog department.. And genetic department..

Don't know anything about you however this thread alone serves it well.

"Demand respect".. That  is funny.


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

First off I'd like to say that I love the pics of all the doggies! They are all so beautiful and unique! Second off I'd like to say, that I personally believe that if your "PIT Bull" don't bring it on in the "pit" then you don't have a "PIT Bull", you have Bully dog. Pretty simple if you look into what a "PIT Bull" actually is, which is quite simply a dog that will perform in the "Pit".


----------



## ageringer727 (2 mo ago)

aimee235 said:


> Tysnky's Liquid Gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nevada Larums Rockin Revolver is my puppy's grandsire on her dam's side!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ageringer727 said:


> Nevada Larums Rockin Revolver is my puppy's grandsire on her dam's side!


He's a stunning dog. I'm sure yours is gorgeous too. Aimee hasn't been active on here in a good long while. But I'm glad to see her dogs lines are still going strong.


----------



## ageringer727 (2 mo ago)

EckoMac said:


> He's a stunning dog. I'm sure yours is gorgeous too. Aimee hasn't been active on here in a good long while. But I'm glad to see her dogs lines are still going strong.


Thanks for your kind reply. I knew it was long shot since the post was very old.


----------



## BZOO (10 mo ago)

Yeah, and here is why papers are quite often not worth the paper they are written on and why I'd never buy a papered pup.
A while back, there was a raid on a puppy mill, raising Poms and Chis. 145 dogs had free range in a home. "Registered" pups were sold as what they most looked like at birth. One of these dogs was our first foster, obviously a mix, had been bought as a purebred Pom. After two hours, he was a foster fail and was home for good.
One person actually registered a litter of kittens with the AKC just to prove a point.
There are registries that list "doodles" as a breed. Self titled registries, joke.
Papers don't mean squat as the person filing them can put whatever they want.
Oh, and the AKC wanting puppy mill petstores to register the pups with them so new owner has to file for transfer, just more money for nothing.
I prefer common sense to tell me if a dog is purebred. Might be harder with some bully breeds, but I'm not paying a joke agency for the "privilege".
Just ask yourself what you are paying for with that fee, is it really worth it? Probably not.
Oh, and the dumbest thing I ever saw on the Internet, a mutt is a dog you don't know the lineage of, a hybrid is one you do. WTF? A mutt is a mutt is a mutt, a hybrid does not exist if both parents were DOGS! Hybrids are from two DIFFERENT species. It takes many, many generations to make a new breed and with dogs dying every day for lack of homes, why would we be making new breeds? Doodles are not a breed.
I used to hate all BYBs but now I applaud the ones not making friggin Doodles.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

BZOO said:


> Yeah, and here is why papers are quite often not worth the paper they are written on and why I'd never buy a papered pup.
> A while back, there was a raid on a puppy mill, raising Poms and Chis. 145 dogs had free range in a home. "Registered" pups were sold as what they most looked like at birth. One of these dogs was our first foster, obviously a mix, had been bought as a purebred Pom. After two hours, he was a foster fail and was home for good.
> One person actually registered a litter of kittens with the AKC just to prove a point.
> There are registries that list "doodles" as a breed. Self titled registries, joke.
> ...


This is why you should always research the breeder and make sure they are reputable before spending the money. But honestly. If we only bought dogs from reputable breeders, the shelters wouldn't have any dogs in them. Reputable breeders don't allow their productions to go anywhere but back to them. They have legal contracts for it too. I signed one for Torc. I've seen some OGs here work together to repo and transport a dog back from the east coast to the west to get back to the breeder when she found out the dog was not being treated properly per contract.


----------

